# synchroniser mobileme et thunderbird



## cotesdesneiges (24 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour

Je me suis abonnée à l'essai sur mobileme afin de synchroniser mon PC avec mon mac.
Je dois synchroniser mon calendrier thunderbird avec le calendrier MobileMe.
Comment faire pour les nuls ?

Merci beaucoup


----------

